# Shawn Murphy Orchestral Reference Stems!



## mverta (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello, everyone - wanted to let you know about something, since not everyone takes my Masterclasses...







For the last 15 years, I have been fortunate to have legendary engineer Shawn Murphy record all my large-orchestra pieces. As a result, I have the raw stems from all of the various mics and positions used during the recordings. As part of my most recent Masterclass on working with Virtual Instruments and Templates, I have included for download an entire set of these stems - an excerpt from the recording of my piece "The Race." 

They are:


Woodwinds 'X' Pattern
Woodwinds Overall 
Woodwinds L/R
English Horn Close
Brass Overall
Trumpets Close
Trombones Close
Tuba Close
Percussion LCR
Percussion Overall
Timpani Close
Harp Close
Piano/Celeste Close
Violins Close
Violas Close
Cellos Close
Strings LCR

Tree Mics
Wide Mics
Surround Mics

Our virtual instruments and various IR's/room simulations are recorded with individual groups or players; not in a room full of 90+ other people, which completely transforms the sound of reflections, tails, and EQ. The beauty of having these stems is that not only do you have the raw, direct sound of the instruments as recorded, but you also get a reference for how much bleed each section gets from every other section. I have found that recreating these cross-section bleeds via sends is crucial in replicating that hyper-complex air of the stage heard in live recordings. It can truly make all the difference.

If you'd like to get the class and download these amazing references for yourselves, check out the first post this thread in the Commercial section! The class is called VIRTUOSITY.


Thanks, and enjoy!

_Mike


----------

